# Movie Cockapoo? well kind of



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I was out shopping in Sainsburys yesterday, and was having a look at the DVD's they had on sale at 3-4 pounds each. Well i saw some of the classic animal movies Benji, Benj: i the hunted etc. These films star a little dog called Benji, though some starred one of his offspring. The dog looked very much like a cockapooWell i googled Benji I found out he was thought to be a cross between a cocker spaniel, a poodle and a Schnauzer. Though I can't see the Schnauzer, but definatly can see the cocker/poodle cross. So it looks like a Cockapoo may have been a movie star!!!!

For those of you who may be a little older and live across the pond in the US you may remember him from a TV series called Petticoat Junction

here's a pic 

http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/EXID29030/images/Benji.jpg

Simon and Poppy


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought benji was a rescue mixed breed dog.He is quite cockapoo like and i think he looks like he has tibetan terrier in him too xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Yeah he was a rescue mix breed, The rescue centre believed he had cocker, poodle and Schnauzer, but he does have that cockapoo look. I think some of his off spring especially on the more recent films, look even more 'poo like. 


Simon and Poppy


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks ever so for the "older" comment  I do remember him on Petticoat Junction, though I was a very young girl  when that was on!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Of course you were, Suze, just a baby really


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Yeah he was a rescue mix breed, The rescue centre believed he had cocker, poodle and Schnauzer, but he does have that cockapoo look. I think some of his off spring especially on the more recent films, look even more 'poo like.
> 
> 
> Simon and Poppy


I see a Schnauzer/poodle cross regulary on walks and he looks very much like a cockapoo just bigger.


----------

